# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tuyển kỹ sư cơ khí tham gia ứng tuyển tại Binh dương

## vodungtl

Hiện tại, công ty bên mình đang cần tuyển 1 kỹ sư cơ khí, và 1 kỹ sư điện.

Giới thiệu sơ lược Công ty:
Công ty 100% vốn đầu tư Nhật Bản. Vị trí tại KCN Vsip 1, Thuận An, Bình Dương.

Làm việc trong lĩnh vực thiết kế, lắp ráp máy tự động, bán tự động theo đơn đặt hàng của khách hàng.

Chức danh công việc: kỹ sư cơ khí và kỹ sư điện

Số lượng: 1 kỹ sư cơ khí và 1 kỹ sư điện ( nam, < 28 tuổi)

Trình độ: Đại học ( ưu tiên đại học sư phạm kỹ thuật, đại học bách khoa)
Cơ khí chế tạo / thiết kế máy / cơ kỹ thuật / cơ điện tử.

Kinh nghiệm: trên 1 năm.

Mức lương : thỏa thuận (lương cao)

Ngoại ngữ: Tiếng Nhật giao tiếp hoặc tiếng anh giao tiếp.

Mô tả công việc: Có kiến thức về thiết kế máy tự động, bán tự động, đồ gá; lắp ráp, bảo trì các máy đã thiết kế.

Biết sử dụng phần mềm 2D, 3D, Inventor, Autocad.

Thiết kế hệ thống điều khiển bằng khí nén, động cơ bước, động cơ servo.

Có kiến thức về quá trình gia công cơ khí.

Thực hiện các công việc khác theo chỉ thị của sếp.

Ưu tiên anh chị đã từng thiết kế máy tự động, bán tự động hoàn chỉnh.

Thời gian ứng tuyển: đến hết ngày 14/03/2015

Hồ sơ : chỉ cần CV tiếng Việt và tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật (nếu có)

Gửi về: thanh_doanthi@wst-vn.com

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ về số điện thoại 0650.37.66.984 Gặp Ms Thanh nhé!

Xem thêm ; Tuyển kỹ thuật viên đi nhật

----------

